# Dammbeschwerden



## kleinebirne87 (14. April 2014)

Hi Ladys,
ich weiss das ist nun etwas intim, aber vielleicht kann mir eine von euch helfen. Bin seid Jahren Radfahr-Abstinent gewesen und hab mich nun am Freitag nochmal auf den Sattel geschwungen und eine kleine entspannte Tour gemacht.
Seitdem habe ich eine harte Schwellung im Dammbereich, tut allerdings garnicht weh, sodass ich eine Entzündung ausschließe.
Hatte eine von euch etwas ähnliches schon mal? Kann das durch die Belastung kommen?
Mache mir ein bisschen Sorgen und beim Gynäkologen bekomme ich keinen Termin, weil der in urlaub ist und die Vertretungspraxis restlos überlaufen ist.
Liebe Grüße
kleinebirne


----------



## swe68 (14. April 2014)

Bist Du mit Radhose, also Polster, gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinebirne87 (14. April 2014)

nein...


----------



## trhaflhow (15. April 2014)

Mein Tip : erst mal pausieren und abwarten.

Allerdings macht es mir ein "komisches Gefühl" ( in Schwaben sagt man "es hat a Gschmäckle") wenn jemand sich für so ein Thema neu anmeldet ......


----------

